# Knicks To Dump Jerome Williams Not Houston



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/15/s...l/15knicks.html


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

your link dont work. but wtf.....why jerome over taylor?


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/15/s...l/15knicks.html


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks Decide Not to Waive Houston

Sign In to E-Mail This 
Printer-Friendly 
Reprints 
By HOWARD BECK
Published: August 15, 2005
Allan Houston, whose name became nearly synonymous with a new rule aimed at unloading expensive players, will be spared when the league's so-called amnesty deadline passes tonight.

Skip to next paragraph 
N.B.A. Draft
Round 1 | Round 2
Final Standings:
East | West
Discuss the N.B.A. 

N.B.A. Finals
Spurs Defeat Pistons, 4-3

The Knicks had considered waiving Houston to save about $40 million in luxury taxes on his salary, under a one-time option provided by the new collective bargaining agreement. That provision, adopted in July, has been commonly referred to as the Allan Houston rule.

But in a curious twist, the rule will not claim its namesake as a victim. Instead, the Knicks will waive a spare power forward, either Jerome Williams or Malik Rose, sometime today, said a basketball official who was briefed on the decision. The person required anonymity to avoid jeopardizing relations with team officials.

A second person briefed on the discussions, who required anonymity for the same reason, said that Williams was the probable amnesty target. Williams is owed about $19 million over the next three seasons; waiving him would save the Knicks an equal sum in luxury tax payments.

A Knicks spokesman said the team would have no comment until it formally made a move today.

Houston had seemed to be the most likely target of the amnesty clause. He is 34, has played only 70 games the past two seasons, and has an incurable arthritic condition in his left knee. But Houston is working diligently to strengthen his legs and the Knicks have been encouraged by his progress.

In deference to Houston's contributions, team officials concluded they should give him every opportunity to make a comeback. Houston has a close relationship with James L. Dolan, the Madison Square Garden chairman, and a good rapport with the Knicks' new coach, Larry Brown. If healthy, he is still the team's best shooter.

Williams and Rose are members of a crowded power forward rotation that also includes Mike Sweetney (the probable starter), Maurice Taylor and the rookies David Lee and Channing Frye.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

It Should be rose his Contract is longer 


or we doing this this to just to open a roster spot for Jackie Butler or Bruno Sundov or are we going to get someone to help the team . 

Also can a Trade be on a table & we need the roster spot , because in no way shape or form should JYD leave the Knicks in many aspects I would favor him over Kurt Thomas for being the most consistent Knick . Since bad game or Not he Always Brought something & That was Energy . 


2 Players I never really Wanted on the Knicks was Mo Taylor (Whose move made little sence since Moocies & Bakers Contract or up this year anyway I belive) & Malike Rose (Which was a good deal since we got picks but I wanted to dump him as soon as we got him) . So like I been pleading before cant we just shoot our selves in the Foot & take on a bad trade if need be just to either get him off the books or trade him for another bad contract for a position we need like C or SF . or Pakage Rose with Sweetney for a Decent player.


I really dont like this Amensty Tax rule because it really does'nt apply to us , it applys to teams that arent willing to go to the Luxary tax limit to make there Teams better . The Knicks along with possibly the Blazers or the only teams that dont care about luxary tax , you don't think if it was Possible to get a Garnett while Taking on all of Minnesota Excess contracts such as Wally & Hassell & Hudson for Expiring Deals & Picks so Minnesota could totally rebuild . we would'nt jump all over the Deal . Where a team thats willing to spend money . Thing is next year Taylor-JYD-H20 & Mc Shan's Contracts come off the Books so we will be Well under the Luxary Tax limit (Conversly we will still be over the cap so don't expect any major free Agent Signings) . So I say wait out the Year & Just get major relife next year , since who ever we cut we are not getting a equal replacement for them via free agency , since you can say we did'nt get one with our best assest the MLE .


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> your link dont work. but wtf.....why jerome over taylor?


Taylor's contract is shorter. And sadly, the fact that he's the Knicks best offensive big man may have actually been a factor. JYD on the other hand is the worst scoring big man of the bunch.

I like JYD but now thinking about it, he didn't quite fit. He's the smallest PF on the team (does he weigh less than Marbury?), and the Knicks arguably drafted his replacement in David Lee. His value was as a PF that was athletic, a good rebounder for his size, and could also guard SFs. Unfortunately, the Knicks also have a player 10 years younger at SF who also provides a similar contribution at the position (Ariza).

This just makes the Jamal Crawford trade that much worse.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Rose is Smaller then JYD


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

taylors offense is way overrated, i know his deal is shorter, but at least rose and williams are useful. taylor is softer then your boy keith rashidi.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Naw I would say Taylors Offence is Underrated . He could score 20 points if Given the Time in the NBA , Problem is he does nothing else at all & is a black hole on Onfence . I would'nt say he's soft because he Can bang & is Very Strong , I will however say he is Lazy & lacks will . Since he does'nt bang like he Should & displays no intrest in Rebounding or Defence . But he is a top notch scorer though , As Strange as it sounds he may be one of the Best Post Scorers in the NBA but we will never Know because his game dictates he plays no more then 18 mins a night .he's like the Danny Fortson of Post Scoring he may be the Best at it like Fortson is at rebounding but due to the lack of the Rest of there game we will never knoe that


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would be upset if I was a Knick Fan I really like Williams play, especially over Houston or Rose ?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/williams_050815.html

jerome is done


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/williams_050815.html
> 
> jerome is done


stranger than fiction..they could have waived Sahndones contract,but i guess they want less bodies....

to bad..the guy was all pumped up to play for coach brown


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

its dumb. i checked his contract, he had a team option...meaning his deal is just as long as mo taylors. 

and taylor really stinks, while jerome is useful.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> its dumb. i checked his contract, he had a team option...meaning his deal is just as long as mo taylors.
> 
> and taylor really stinks, while jerome is useful.


i dont believe all the medical suff and junkyard moving into a front office position...maybe the knicks are really high on Lee??

so much for "larry Brown" type players


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm High on Lee he's going to be my Favorite Rookie Since i play like him


But does Anyone Remember that Treover Ariza Said that JYD was his biggest Teascher on the Knicks & that he Admired his Heart & Hustle & wanted to play like that . Is'nt this How we want to play All out Energy & have a Goood Quality guy who does nothing but Hustle be the Inspiration for your Youngstars . Damn son I stright up Loved JYD always had & Always will .He's my type of player , Why Mo Taylor . He has done Nothing in the NBA & is still largley in it because he has the "Potensul" To score 20 points a night even if he cant do anything else . 


I Hope like I said we use the Roster Spot to get better , not to just Sign Jackie Butler or Bruno Sundov . Because then I would have to question Zeke for the 1st time as to ask whats up duke .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

JYD is a good player , but what he does is basically done by malik rose and david lee...and in all honesty if they were all on the roster only 1 of the 3 will actually play significant min.they are all guys who swing between the small forward and power forward spots and their bread and butter is hustle, defense and rebounding with some offense sprinkled in 

rose played more last season, there is no reason to belive that would change, lee would also likely squeak in some min. here and there JYD likely would not have made the rotation when you consider who else had to play .

JJ and frye were going to get minutes at center with mo getting some time because both of those guys seem to foul alot.

sweets and rose manning the 4 with lee and thomas getting some time based on matchups.

TT and ariza with Q getting some time because he may the best 3 on the roster even though he is a 2 guard....and then maybe some very small time headed for Lee and rose

JC, starbury and Q with H2O possibly stealing minutes if he can get healthy....and then you have ariza possibly sliding over ...i expect penny not to play unless its garbage time.

JC marbury and nate have all of the pg minutes locked down.

i cant see penny, butler, lee, or JYD getting more than 10 minutes a game...and mo might be iffy if the centers can play stay out of foul trouble and play well.

mo taylor is a scorer and he can score in a lot of ways in an effective manner, off of post ups , pick and rolls, isolations against centers off the dribble, none of the trio of rose, williams or lee can be considered on his level at that aspect of the game.

i'm not saying taylor is a better player but he brings something they dont , so he had to stay, so out of that group a decision had to be made , lee was a rook so there was no chance it was going to be him, and rose seems to be a bit better than JYD.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/16/sports/basketball/16araton.html



> "I learned that when we lost Xavier McDaniel to the Celtics back in the early 90's," Checketts said. "He had been awful during the regular season, then played great in the playoffs. But he was getting older, and when the Celtics offered him a four-year deal, I thought I was doing the responsible thing for the franchise by letting him go. What happened? I get a call from Stanley Jaffe, who was running the Garden at the time, screaming at me, that 'I don't want you to ever lose a player over money!' "





> Face it, the Knicks didn't wind up tens of millions over the salary cap, and a lousy team to boot, because of Houston, who not long ago was still a very good - if never great - shooting guard. When it was time yesterday to waive a player under the N.B.A.'s one-time amnesty agreement for luxury-tax relief, the Knicks had a whole menu of bum contracts to consider. Jettisoning the spare power forward Jerome Williams rather than Houston will save Dolan less money, but, as Isiah Thomas said yesterday in a conference call with reporters, the decision was easy when "he removed the financial burden."
> 
> What was Dolan thinking? Probably that he didn't want to risk Houston's knee miraculously healing and then having to pay him $40 million over the next two seasons to drain playoff jumpers elsewhere. It is said that Dolan has a close relationship with Houston, though he was reportedly chummy with Isiah's predecessor, Scott Layden, who was fired two Decembers ago, just in time for Christmas.
> 
> "In the years since I left, Jim has told me, 'You were right when you said we had to sign Houston,' " Checketts said. "He's always said, 'I love the guy.' "





> Seems to me it was Houston, not Sprewell, who saved the last spring of glory, 1999, and Jeff Van Gundy's job with his first-round, series-winning buzzer-beater in Miami and who torched Reggie Miller and Indiana in the conference finals. Seems to me it was Houston who led the team in scoring the next four years, while Sprewell, chronically tardy and tart, and the Knicks melted down around him.
> 
> "I always said from the time we signed Allan as a free agent in '97 that he was the guy teams were afraid of," Checketts said, "the guy they had to really guard, and because of what a stable team guy he was, the reason in my mind that Sprewell could stay in New York as long as he did."


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't understand...*

why most of you guys insist that Q is a 2. He doesn't drive well, has a mediocre handle to go along with a mediocre perimeter game, and can't guard the 2's in the league. He IS, however, the height of your average 2. Just because a guy is placed at a certain position doesn't mean he can be successful there. He's alot more Dantley than ...oh...say...any of the top 10 two guards in the league. (short 3)


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You say Dantley like it's a Bad Thing


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather have more guys like rose and lee then Mo taylors


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I rather people like Mo Taylor (Not Just Players) Disapear from the Face of the Earth . People with a Boat load of Abilty & Penny Worth of Commitment


----------



## Thebiggestknicksfan (Aug 16, 2005)

Anybody else read that JYD was retiring.

Also, does anyone really believe that houston can come back? I sure don't. Though I guess in one year his contract will be tradeable I don't see what's keeping him around. Stupid decision on Dolan's part. He is ready to retire, his knees just flatout don't hold up.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Theroricticly he should be able to come back , he was nothing more then a spot up shooter/2 dribble pull up shooter anyway at his peak . It's not like he cant practice Shooting & it's notlike he ever did anything else besides hide from the ball in the corner so he did'nt have to shoot as much . Naw he was never some one to dictate the offence threw like a Ray Allen . As long as he can run to the Coner & hide from the Ball like he used to do . I'm sure he can come back since his arms dont hurt so he can still stroke it . Even though he hides from pressure historicly besides 99 & 2003


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Houston has been talking about retiring. If he does then the Knicks save a load of money because insurance would kick in thus making this one two move a great thing for the taxes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

like we should care about the dolans paying luxury tax. its not like their gonna lower ticket prices cause they wont pay for allans deal.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

But if He Retires we do have an Option for a "Retirement" Exception like we got with Longley , but we failed to get with LJ because we did'nt do it in the Time period alloted under the old CBA . So does anyone know if Under the NEW CBA do we have a shot at getting a Exception if Houston Retires . Because if I remember correctly from when it Happend to LJ & to McDyess we could'nt do when it happen . Like it cant be done Prior to the Season or After the Season , I think it had to be during the Season . that the Player Files the Paper work when the club would have a chance at a Exception & if I Remember Corectly the Exception is 65% of the Players Contract . Cause when Longley was making 8 or so mil a year we got a 4,5 exception . So with that line of Thinken if Houston retires at the Appropriate Time , we would get like what a 15 Mil Exception gice or take a mil or 2 ??


----------

